# 3M Headlight restoration lens system



## Bombay Badboy (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought the 3M headlight restoration system for around 15$, but have not tried it yet on my crazed headlights.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/3m/3mheadlight.aspx
Included in this 3M™ Headlight Restoration System Kit

1 - 3" Disc Pad Holder
1 - 3" Soft Interface Pad
6 - 3" P500 Sanding Discs
4 - 3" P800 Finishing Discs
1 - 3" P3000 Trizact™ Disc
1 - Headlight Lens Polish, 1 oz.
1 - 3" Buffing Pad
Step by Step Directions Brochure

Has anybody tried this kit? and looking at this, do you think it something worth trying??


----------



## rabbitw00t (Feb 16, 2009)

I have used it with varied results. for haze, it works well. For scratches no. you can pick up spanking new headlight lenses for ur e46 from pelicanparts or autohaus (can't remember) for 50 bucks. that's my opinion. gl


----------



## Bombay Badboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Well i mustered up the courage to take the first grinding effects, here is a quick shot i snapped, the second one will be done tomorrow.

Now that i have a feel for it i am certain the passenger side will come out much better than the drivers side, although the drivers side is IMMENSELY better!



















I did not do the corner marker on the driver side, and am debating whether or not to do the passenger side marker...... My logic is that it has taken the same amount of damage (minus intense heat) for the same amount of time.

Let me know what you think


----------



## rabbitw00t (Feb 16, 2009)

worked well for your haze


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

personally, i used things i sell in my store. i used 800, 1000, and 2000 grit wetodry 3M sandpaper, foam buffing pad that attaches to a standard drill, and Meguiers plastic polish. i also sell headlight resurfacing kits, but i think my way was better. the only thing i debated on doing was putting a clear coat on my lights. i still havent done that. i often times will just use that plastic polish on the lights along with a coat of wax, when waxing my entire car. seems to be working out just fine. i also did this to my reverse lights that had turned yellow.


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone else tried this stuff?


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

I usually sweat the details when it comes to dollars. It's the game you know. When I get burnt I feel like a girl. But I had looked at the yellow headlight lens for far too long. I have a '92 Previa that I am using as a mule to learn the fine art of machine polishing so I can remove the swirl marks from our black/black '05 M3 Vert. And most every car in my driveway had the yellowed lens. I did my research. Most kits were $20 bucks. And most used a sanding process. I didn't like that. I reasoned that there was no need to sand and that a medium cut polish would do the trick. So I was ordering some other supplies from Autogeek and came across the Diamondite headlight kit. It included everything and did not use sanding. It was outrageously expensive at $60 bucks. Tired of waiting I bit the bullet. It took all of ten minutes. The results were great. I put a polymer sealant on after (included in the kit). I think now I can buy the cut, the polish, and the sealant for much less than $60 dollars. My suggestion is to find the right cut, polish and use any polymer sealant you have on hand and save some money. At any rate, this job is a no-brainer so anyone can do it...just don't blow $60 like I did. Op, you did good...but go ahead and do the amber lens...I mean you were already there.


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Great DIY!!!

We have created a DIY video that might help accompany your diy!

*HD DIY Install Video*





As well as carry the CCP Headlight Restore Kit

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


Please let us know if you have any questions! Feel free to shoot me a PM or email.

Best,
Joe


----------



## Steve27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good, OP. Good job. I saw a Cadillac the othe day that looked like the owner had tried this....with 100 grit sandpaper; it looked HORRIBLE. It looked like they just grabbed some sandpaper and went to town.


----------



## Schwarz Tier (Jul 8, 2010)

I used this kit couple times and first time I used it was on E36, his headlight was so hazey and has that yellow fart color. You have to repeat the process over and over untill you start seeing some visibility. Just takes time and a lot of effort but the product works. For me it does, not sure what you other members think. I say its work the 20 something bucks, picked it up at autozone.


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't want to upset anyone here. And I'm sure everyone has ability. As well, I was embarrased to admit that I paid $60 bucks for the Diamondite Kit but I wanted to give others all the information possible to make the correct decision. But if you people are having to go through the process more than once and it is taking an hour or more then you are using the wrong product. Regardless how inexpensive it is. Now I'm a miser but I splurged on this kit I used simply out of frustration and tired of waiting any longer. Sometimes we do that, right? We bite the bullet and make irrational decisions. And I wanted to kick myself for spending so much money on something others were buying for a token. But truly, I have done 4 sets of headlights with one system and each one took no longer than 20 minutes...for both headlights. They look brand new. And you know what...it ain't me. I'm just a regular guy so it is either the kit I bought or it's the kit you guys bought. That says there is a difference. I would like to hear from others who have done this correction testifying to what kit you used, whether it required sanding, how long it took, how many passes you did, and the level of satisfaction achieved. I originally felt all these kits were the same but now I am doubting that.


----------



## jc05x5 (May 25, 2005)

When you get finished with this put the xPel clear film on them and you're good to go. We had our 05 x5 done and it looks great.


----------



## CDirks (Jun 28, 2010)

I used the 3m kit. I sat down for about an hour and a half doing both lenses on my e36. I only did the headlight lenses but boy did it look good! Best $15 I ever spent. After using the kit I also splashed a little rub on wax and the gave it a clear look, so if you have any handy when you're restoring them give it a shot. Remember, the more time you take on it the better it will look. And fantastic job on the diy


----------

